# easy 9mm takedown and cleaning



## roakes (May 27, 2007)

Hello all. I have recently become interested in purchasing a 9mm that is easy to takedown for cleaning. I own a S&W model 669 that is nice to shoot, but a pain to take down as I have small hands and the slide pin is very difficult to push out (I really need a third hand for this!) It is a shame that I rarely shoot it because of this issue.
I have read that the P99 is easy to takedown and have seen pics of it field stripped. Look like a possibility. 
Any comments or suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Way easy IMHO
make sure it's empty.... take out mag... check chamber again... decock (since it will cock when checking chamber)
pull takedown latch and slide off the slide...
take out recoild rod/spring then the barrel and you are done...
and FWIW to detail strip the slide it is easy too compared to other guns.... other than a punch nothing is requiered....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a video of how to do it by JEnglish. Very simple after you watch this.
http://www.handgunforum.org/showthread.php?t=6236


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*xd*

all XD service model pistols are simple to field strip


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

The M&P is super easy. Field strips in less than 15 seconds (if I take my time).


----------

